

Wi-Fi is not short for Wireless Fidelity - aashishkoirala
http://boingboing.net/2005/11/08/wifi-isnt-short-for.html

======
rpgmaker
I was researching this last sunday. I didn't arrive at a conclusive answer so
thanks for posting this!

